# Anyone else own rats?



## petlover (Nov 7, 2010)

I have two malesatm. A black and white Dumbo named Spin'L'E and a Black and White Fancy named Jaqotay. I'm getting 1 or 2 more soon because I had an unexpected death of my little hairless baby El Squeakadore 2 days ago, and my guys (plus me) are depressed over it New friends lessen the pain I think.

Anyways I was wondering how many shared my love of rats as well 



Here's my guys


----------



## farmerchick (Nov 7, 2010)

i had 2 rats, a white one named ricky and a brown and black one named jerricho... they were both put down but they were buddies for their lives and then ricky got a tumour on his neck and i put him down, then jerricho one day lost the ability to walk and i had to put him down. it was really sad and i've been afraid to get rats since because i just felt so bad about it...


----------



## petlover (Nov 7, 2010)

I understand that  It's hard to go through. But I can't see myself without rats now. 
I'm thinking about saving 1 or 2 feeder rats from certain death when I get new ones, it wont make it any easier when they pass but atleast I know I saved them from something horrible ya know?


----------



## Anaira (Nov 7, 2010)

Your boys are adorable! I love rats; I had ten at one stage, but down to six, probably five soon now. You're lucky, we don't get dumbos, or other fancy markings here. We do have a nude gene, but it's full of health issues, so obviously has almost died out.

And yeah, the one thing against rats is their short life span. And how easily they get tumors.

Would you like pics?:biggrin:


----------



## petlover (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you!
For me it's better to have and lose than to never have them at all. It does hurt tremendously when they go, but I feel like it's worth it! 
And yes I would love pictures!


----------



## Brearune (Nov 7, 2010)

I had rats as well, but they passed away and I haven't gotten more since I have cats now who weren't raised with rats around (who knows how they'd take that... lol!) but I loooovve rats!!


----------



## Yield (Nov 8, 2010)

I had three rats in my time.
Holly and Molly, two girls who were best of buddies.
And then after they had to be put to sleep, I had Arianna.
All from Petco. They all lived around 4 years.
Rats ere never really my "thing" though. I never was really that interested in them- and I was young. My mom took care of them most of the time.

Dumbo Rats are sooo cute <3


----------



## petlover (Nov 8, 2010)

*Brearune wrote: *


> I had rats as well, but they passed away and I haven't gotten more since I have cats now who weren't raised with rats around (who knows how they'd take that... lol!) but I loooovve rats!!



I'd say if you really want rats, get them. 3 of my cats were not raised around rats, 2 out of those three let the rats crawl on them and do whatever they please really. The other one is just kind of indifferent she wont bother them so long as they don't come near her first. Then we have 2 others who were raised around them, 1was constantly looking at them devising ways to eat them. But she's learned (for the most part) that if she nears the cagewe'll get the waterbottle out, so she mostly stays away now.The other isalso indifferent. 

My cats run around the house, and go where ever they want. But it would be fairly simple to shut a door and keep them out of one room, or multiple rooms if you wanted.A lot of people own cats and rats, and it seems quite a few cats either care less or even like them :biggrin:Obviously I would be very careful with that though. If one of them does try to pick fights or something I'd simply squirt themwith the water bottle or give them a light thump on the nose and say no. They learn, even if they give you dirty looks for a few months lol


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 8, 2010)

*waves hand frantically* I have three ratties! One old man, Zee, who is a Siamese Dumbo (hooded + striped) and two adult brothers, Kip (beige mismarked hooded) and Bear (black mismarked hooded).


----------



## petlover (Nov 8, 2010)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> *waves hand frantically* I have three ratties! One old man, Zee, who is a Siamese Dumbo (hooded + striped) and two adult brothers, Kip (beige mismarked hooded) and Bear (black mismarked hooded).


Aw! They are all so adorable! But I love Zee's colors. I'm possibly going to try and find a Siamese Dumbo


----------



## hartleybun (Nov 8, 2010)

i had rats when my children were smaller. both rats used to love riding around on my shoulder or in the pocket of an apron. they were lovely, intelligent companions - easy to care for but so rewarding.

Rip Rizzo and Whiskers - still miss you x


----------



## Anaira (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh my! I do love your rats, Erika! Zee's gorgeous! 
I love that emoticon, too. 

Here are my boys. =D

This is my three year old black berkshire, Cyrus, when he was young-ish. He's very thin now; but I don't have any recent pics of him on photobucket.




Here's my PEW Jasper;





Here's my mismarked Agouti berkshire Corin, doing his Mr. Burns with his back feet.
Tnellecxe?






My silverfawn Bree






My argente self, Rilian.





And probably one of my favorite pics; my dove hood Shiloh relaxing on top of his cage mates.


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 8, 2010)

I have one rat now; her name is Samantha and she is white with pink eyes. She has skin and lung problems 

I have had several more rats the last few years ; I tend to adopt the ones from my shelter thereforeI don't know their ages or their history. 

I really love rats, however, it seems that every shelter rat that I bring home always has chronic issues from tumors to lice to respiratory issues. 

At times I spend way more on vet care for my rats than for my rabbits. 
if I could have one or two rats that were healthy and stayed that way for a reasonable length of time I would get more. 

Do you guys think the reason thatI am having so many problems is because I am adopting shelter rats, age unknown , issues unknown???


----------



## petlover (Nov 8, 2010)

*angieluv wrote: *


> Do you guys think the reason thatI am having so many problems is because I am adopting shelter rats, age unknown , issues unknown???



That could def be a part of it. Those rats most likely came from a petstore, and the petstore most likely got them from a mill/backyard breeder. 

If you bought from a breeder, a good one, they would be working on breeding more healthy rats. Of course any rat can develop problems, but you're more likely to get a healthier rat who will live longerfrom a good breeder.A good one would also be able to show youthe healthissues theparents; grandparents; etc. had.So far all of mine have been from petstores (although a forum I get on has helped me see the error in that) But I personally will still probably get my rats from Rescues/Pounds/People who don't want theirs anymore just because they need it more I think. It's hard to lose any pet though andit makes it that much worse when they only live a few months to a few years


----------



## Anaira (Nov 9, 2010)

Yeah, I spend heaps on vet bills for my rats; and so far, I've lost only one boy to old age. The majority of the rest have been tumors.

If you have no qualms with getting well-bred rats, then go for it; personally, I think its well worth the time, and care, and money to see them respond, even if is only for a short time. But I can totally understand people who say they can no longer own rats; my mum's the same.

I have Rilian and Bree in my jacket, right now. Stealing my pudding.  Rilian's also a houdini, who loves cage breaking. Right in the middle of the night, lol!


----------



## petlover (Nov 9, 2010)

Tumors are such big problem for rats.  Chewbacca had three small ones near the end of his time, but they weren't causing any problems and his health would have prevented medical treatment if they had needed it. He ended up passing of old age though.

Anaira - Loving the pic of Cyrus! Too cute! All of your rattie babies are gorgeous  And thank goodness none of my rats are masters in the art of escaping I think I'd have a heartattack if I found one of them missing lol


----------



## petlover (Nov 9, 2010)

Thought I might add afew more of my boys. :biggrin:

Chewbacca who passed away March 21, 2010. He was such a good natured fellow, if not for him I wouldn't have grown to be so passionate of rats. Here he is with me






Jaqotay.He'sa tad bit aggressive and he really dislikes the camera flash. But he's getting much, much better with time andpatience.











Love the look on his face here.... Can you tell he's trouble? 

Spin'L'E My cuddlebug, well when he's not checking Everything out, and getting into mischief




Just waking up from a nap, which he took in moms sleeve






"Omg mom this pocket is too small, I'm stuck!"






Num, num, num...Carrot!
And El Squeakadore. My timid little hairless baby who passed away November 5, 2010.


----------



## Anaira (Nov 11, 2010)

Naww lovely pictures! Chewbacca was gorgeous.


----------



## petlover (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 12, 2010)

Kip went in to the vet two days ago because of a lump on his cheek that was suspected to be a tumor. Turns out it was and had a massive blood supply to it. He later passed in his hammock because of the complication. He was on pain meds and still pretty sleepy from the surgery so I know he went without pain. 

Rest In Peace


----------



## petlover (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss  
R.I.P Kip


----------



## Anaira (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## petlover (Nov 19, 2010)

Here's my newest, Static. Just picked him up yesterday, andhe's already got me wrapped around his little paw :inlove:


----------



## Brearune (Nov 19, 2010)

Awww!! I wish I didn't live in an apartment building (won't allow rats lol) cuz I'd give having more a shot, with or without kitties XD


----------



## Anaira (Nov 19, 2010)

Oh, how adorable! Love his eye patches.


----------

